# The current 3



## dragoness (Feb 12, 2015)

We currently have 3 cats, with plans to expand for 2 more.

I want (Need) a Maine ****, and my Husband wants a Bengal.

These are our current 3:
Stitch: Stitch is a Tuxedo Manx we adopted from a shelter in 2011. She is allergic to some flea meds, but she can have Selamectin. I can't remember whether it was Frontline or Advantage, but one of those drugs gave her a large chemical burn at the site of application, and over the following week, she developed about 6 hot spots covering almost 25% of her body. The vets shaved her, gave her antibiotics, and appetite stimulants, and nowadays, she is very high strung. 


Widdershins: Widdershins was a shelter stray (or perhaps feral). At the time, the only other cats were my aging Maine ****, and Stitch (who was driving him up a wall) so Stitch needed a more energetic, younger cat to keep her company. Widdershins had already been at the shelter for weeks, and was not a very personable cat (still isn't, really) but she was close in age to Stitch, and was one of the oldest cats there (5 months, estimated). The people at the shelter said nobody else had even shown interest in her, and that kind of sealed the deal for me. 

She didn't let me touch her for over a month after bringing her home - which is fine, I don't force myself on my critters. She wasn't aggressive, just reclusive, and I gave her her space.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qT9P7b]

Dracula: He turned up in my brothers trash, as an emaciated young cat whose ribs could be counted just by looking (mind you, he is a long hair). Winter was fast approaching, and he was loaded with fleas, and underweight. I decided I was going to take him in, but not until we had fixed his problems, so my brother set him up a heated space in his garage which we kind of used to quarantine him. I Made an appointment with the vet, and dropped off a bag of food for him, and some flea meds, and my brother started feeding and medicating him until I could get him to the vet. We even vaccinated him before bringing him home. Through all of this, we thought he was a she. My mom is very experienced with animals, and said it was a girl. I'm clueless with cats when it comes to guessing gender (but give me a cockroach, snake or turtle, and I can tell you what it is). On his first appointment, I had the vets check to be sure it was female (I really didn't want a male, because I already had one, and didn't want the spraying that sometimes accompanies 2 males who just can't get along). Vet verified it was female, and even shaved his belly to check for a spay scar - which there was none. At the time, he was too underweight, and the vets did not want to spay right away, so they scheduled him for a month out, after he had gained some weight. My next worry was that maybe this cat was pregnant. Finished his vaccinations, and took him home for a bath before introducing him to the other cats. Because he had long fangs, we named 'her' Mina after Wilhelmina Harker in Bram Stoker's Dracula novel.

A month later, he has gained weight, went back for his spay, and the vets called an hour later. The good news is your cat is out of surgery and awake, and doing very well. The bad news is, you need to change her name. She is a boy, and he was already neutered.

Well, I guess that settles it. Dracula it is. In the month we had had 'her' there had been no spraying or other issues with him and the other male. After I had taken him in, I couldn't possibly send him away. If I had to I was prepared to make one an "upstairs cat" and one a "Downstairs cat", but no problems ever arose from it. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qTfRee]

Shortly after that, my Maine **** passed away (on Christmas Day 2013) of advanced, (and undetected) lung cancer. He had been being treated for a thyroid problem, and had been going through second kittenhood. He was 13 years old. According to the vets, lung cancer in cats is as silent as it is in people - so we wouldn't have known until it was too late anyways.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful cats! That's crazy that the vet sexed Dracula wrong! Did they cut him open before they knew? Poor guy. And I am sorry to hear about your elderly kitty passing. Sounds like you gave him a full and happy life.


----------



## dragoness (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes, they actually did make an incision!

Because they had checked for a spay scar, and found non, and were positive it was female. Got in, and went "Where is the uterus?!?"

They did waive all the fees that day - including the microchip, vaccines, etc. And the follow up visit when he had some mild incisions swelling was also free.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Such gorgeous pictures and kitties! I am loving your narratives for each kitty, too! How incredible of you to take these cats into your home. And adding 2 more, woohoo! Can't wait to hear of those additions as well! 

I'm sorry to hear of your late Maine ****'s passing.


----------



## dragoness (Feb 12, 2015)

I was devastated, because I had been away all day visiting family, and had taken my two girl with me, so he could have some 'down time' without being pestered by them. 

It took me over a year to get over it, and I will never be all the way over it. Maine Coons leave big pawprints to fill, and though I love my other kitties, they just don't come close to the bond we had. But I think I am ready for another one. Not a kitten - I would prefer an older/senior cat that is the perfect nap and snuggle boy. Starting to watch local shelters for one.

Hubs wants his bengal to be young and spunky.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

So sorry about your Maine ****  

Your 3 kitties are beautiful! It's great that you want 2 more.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are such beautiful cats.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What gorgeous kitties!
I am sorry to read about your Maine ****; they are such majestic looking cats!

If your hubby has any questions about Bengals, feel free to ask...I am Slave to 4 Bengals under 1 year old. They are VERY active cats....VERY active!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

You have a beautiful furry family. Interesting how the vet made the mistake with sex of Dracula. At least they acknowledged their mistake and waived the fees.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, your kitties are beautiful! LOVE the pic of Widdershins! Such huge eyes.  

I'm sorry about your Maine ****. We do eventually "recover" from losing one of our little furballs, but we never forget them, and the connection you have with each one is special. 

Looking forward to seeing pics of the new addition(s)!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful cat family! I have such a soft spot for the black kitties!


----------

